# Rollei Black Magic for Prining Negatives



## Lyne (Nov 22, 2018)

Anyone trying out Rollei's "black magic" liquid emulsion for printing negatives on non-paper surfaces using an enlarger? 

I was placing a new order yesterday when I came across this product. I think there are other brands claiming a similar product. I was thinking of trying this out, but the price and then there is very little information on results? Do I need a new developer and fixer for this product? Its sounding expensive...that's all.


----------



## compur (Nov 22, 2018)

Freestyle ads say to use "conventional  black and white chemistry" with it.

It _is _expensive. I would try small test strips first.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 22, 2018)

I've never tried it but a friend used it to print right on the wall in his apartment, he got the idea from here.....

https://www.digitaltruth.com/products/rollei_tech/Rollei_Black_Magic_gb.pdf


----------



## Lyne (Nov 24, 2018)

webestang64 said:


> I've never tried it but a friend used it to print right on the wall in his apartment, he got the idea from here.....
> 
> https://www.digitaltruth.com/products/rollei_tech/Rollei_Black_Magic_gb.pdf




Neat! I was thinking of something like this since I have a Beseler with the rotating head for wall printing. It would great in my darkroom. Too bad I rent!


----------

